# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Красноярский край!

## Motilek

Сибиряки - красноярцы! Давайте встречаться и общаться и на форуме, и в реале))))) :Yes4:

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

Всем привет! Интересно сколько нас из Красноярского края?  :Smile3:

----------


## Motilek

> Всем привет! Интересно сколько нас из Красноярского края?


МалоВато(((( Или конспирируются все :Yes4:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Да нет, что конспирироваться то! Так ведь можно законспирироваться, что не расконспирируют!!!!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Есть нас много, Натали! Но вот дружим тока мы! Добавляйтесь в скайп, землячки!

----------

